# Forum > News > Trade Support > Scam Reports >  Scammer: , Skype name:live:mblackstone21

## Tygalol

Scammer 

Skype name:live:mblackstone


He added me on skype and caliming hes sylvanaseu from ownedcore : http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/mmo-...ent-cheap.html (Sylvanas 1m and Tarren Mill 800k low price URGENT and Cheap)

so i didnt notice his skype id and i thought hes sylvanaseu from ownedcore , he wanted to buy gold on Wow 1M for 300eur so he sent me paypal invoice thinking im stupid to believe this shit so after he sent it i checked his skype id and i noticed hes not sylvanaseu and hes pretending to be him to scam people SO BEWARE of that SCAMMER

heres a photo of his skype:

 



THank you all  :Smile:

----------


## HI5

Thanks for heads up, +rep  :Smile:

----------


## Tygalol

Np im always here to haunt these kind of people and thank you for the rep

----------


## gogetgames

So in this case , sylvanaseu is the same guy of mblackstone21 and live:mblackstone21
how can i prove it ?
see images below

This guy is live:mblackstone21


i tried to send PM to his profile , to make sure if it was him ,and yes see image above , you will see the code i sent to him



Did 2nd confirmation posting on his tread


For real This guy is scammer , talked on skype with live:mblackstone21 ( sylvanaseu said he is a scammer ) sylvanaseu replied on this thread


and now he sent fake invoice ( pay as a gift ) , this is will make you believe to him if he sent the money to you ( if you don't have knowledge on paypal )


here also the same guy who receive the fake invoice ( you can find it on this link Click here


And this is what the administrator says , to prove if it's scam


real invoice , u might wanna see his paypal to avoid scam


Sorry sylvanaseu if im smarter than you , you really such a bad scammer 

for everyone who want to do safe trading ,
Make sure you sent PM on their profile , and make a codeand then confirm it via skype or any messenger2nd test , post on their threadand let him replycarefull of fake invoice , and make sure you only send items when u receive the money , Not invoice

----------


## HI5

"PM confirmation" and thread "confirmation" it's literally the dumbest thing to do, it means nothing. Scammer can simply talk to two of you at the same time using two Skype and pass messages, it's super easy to fake it and definitely worth 5 mintues to setup new skype and a little hassle to pass messages for few hundred bucks.

*However*, sylvanaseu did not put *required skype button* in his thread, which means that now he will have to prove his innocence by providing skype conversation with possible scammer who was in fact passing messages (if that was the case), should be easy enough to find because of the code sent via PM.

----------


## MistiServices

> "PM confirmation" and thread "confirmation" it's literally the dumbest thing to do, it means nothing. Scammer can simply talk to two of you at the same time using two Skype and pass messages, it's super easy to fake it and definitely worth 5 mintues to setup new skype and a little hassle to pass messages for few hundred bucks.
> 
> *However*, sylvanaseu did not put *required skype button* in his thread, which means that now he will have to prove his innocence by providing skype conversation with possible scammer who was in fact passing messages (if that was the case), should be easy enough to find because of the code sent via PM.


sure i can make screenshoots of that conversation and post here..gogetgames is one angry kid/exsupplier who trying make bad looks of me..99% sure in that

----------


## MistiServices

Imgur

screenshoots of conversation beetween me and scammer

----------


## HI5

These screens doesn't explain why you confirmed the code from gogetgames or why you've confirmed it via post, these are not the logs we need.
Please reread my previous post and provide valid screens.

----------


## MistiServices

> These screens doesn't explain why you confirmed the code from gogetgames or why you've confirmed it via post, these are not the logs we need.
> Please reread my previous post and provide valid screens.


u need screens from chat beetween me and this gogetgames guy or??i dont know how scammer can see those codes or etc..only explanation could be that gogetgames sended same codes to live:mblackstone21 user to make problems on my side..gogetgames asked me for reply on post which i did so why i would reply on my post while i trying to scam him?that makes no sense at all ..

----------


## gogetgames

Complete skype conversation

https://www.dropbox.com/s/8473hj0rar...black.rar?dl=0



this image captured using Skype Log viewer


exported files ( chat history )
https://www.dropbox.com/s/blgxug39jr...one21.txt?dl=0

Gold SS , to show my gold to him


if you need anything or want me to forward Paypal invoice , let me know

----------


## HI5

> only explanation could be that gogetgames sended same codes to live:mblackstone21 user to make problems on my side.


If he did, then you must have that conversation logs. 
You did confirmed the code via PM, who have sent you that code, where are screens of that? 
If you don't have it on mblackstone21 account then it means live:mblackstone21 is also you.

these are the screens we need, screens in which you are getting the code you sent to him via PM.

----------


## MistiServices

> Complete skype conversation
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/8473hj0rar...black.rar?dl=0
> 
> 
> 
> this image captured using Skype Log viewer
> 
> 
> ...


lol i dont even buy that archage gold.why would u ask me that none of my posts is about archeage gold??

i wanna see that paypal invoice.show us here if i send it to you.

and why did u change skype?

----------


## MistiServices

> If he did, then you must have that conversation logs. 
> You did confirmed the code via PM, who have sent you that code, where are screens of that? 
> If you don't have it on mblackstone21 account then it means live:mblackstone21 is also you.
> 
> these are the screens we need, screens in which you are getting the code you sent to him via PM.



If he did, then you must have that conversation logs. -- what?how i can have those logs??

You did confirmed the code via PM, who have sent you that code, where are screens of that? -- he gogetgames sended me codes over pm here on oc-those messages i deleted cause i wanna have free space for new ones ..

If you don't have it on mblackstone21 account then it means live:mblackstone21 is also you.i will show u my only chat with that guy which i have..


these are the screens we need, screens in which you are getting the code you sent to him via PM. ask admin to recover my messages from trash and u will see those codes


http://imgur.com/P7XidVb,zfzDbhi,cH1...zlyuGM,l2xr1Ei pics of conversation beetwen me and gogetgames on his probbly 
old skype

----------


## gogetgames

i only give clue when Hi5 need it  :Smile:  ,
well good luck with that lie ,i don't even have another skype , and im not china 


Look at the date of time im requested the code
View image: DOT
View image: 3
and 
Imgur

Well Hi5 , let me know when u need more clue ,

----------


## MistiServices

if u dont have other skype whats this then??

----------


## gogetgames

> if u dont have other skype whats this then??


omg , terible liar lol 
just wait for hi5 , sorry im laughing

----------


## gogetgames

Well HI5

u should check on date of time , and window taskbar , maybe he created his own skype for disguide 
good thing i quoted his post , so he can't edit/delete it , also screenshto saved

and sylvanaseu , i talked with you not yesterday , code PM guess what ? it's been 3 days ago :P

----------


## gogetgames

i love this case <3 , let see how smart you are sylvanaseu  :Smile:  ,

----------


## MistiServices

> Well HI5
> 
> u should check on date of time , and window taskbar , maybe he created his own skype for disguide 
> good thing i quoted his post , so he can't edit/delete it , also screenshto saved
> 
> and sylvanaseu , i talked with you not yesterday , code PM guess what ? it's been 3 days ago :P


 

 



why are u using skype name from other guy?

 -- nothing match up

----------


## gogetgames

just wait for HI5 , what else he need 
we don't need these SS  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## HI5

> omg , terible liar lol 
> just wait for hi5 , sorry im laughing


By looking at time and day it does match, both conversations were on Tuesday (taskbar only shows the time when he took screenshots, it's irrelevant).
This would suggest that my original assumption was correct and scammer simply used "sabinemoussier89" account to talk with him and "live:mblackstone21" to talk with you at the same time.

5h difference in time on screens is valid, that's exactly the difference between your time zones.
day is matching, on both his and your screens it says Tuesday / June 16. 

He did provided screens of conversation with "sabinemoussier89" that seems to confirm this version, you two were simply abused by a guy with two skypes (his English is also the same for both sabinemoussier89 and ive:mblackstone21 account).

Just agree that you both picked bad verification method that can be easily faked, shake hands and move on. (the actual scammer does not have account on the site)

----------


## MistiServices

> By looking at time and day it does match, both conversations were on Tuesday (taskbar only shows the time when he took screenshots, it's irrelevant).
> This would suggest that my original assumption was correct and scammer simply used "sabinemoussier89" account to talk with him and "live:mblackstone21" to talk with you at the same time.
> 
> 5h difference in time on screens is valid, that's exactly the difference between your time zones.
> day is matching, on both his and your screens it says Tuesday / June 16. 
> 
> He did provided screens of conversation with "sabinemoussier89" that seems to confirm this version, you two were simply abused by a guy with two skypes (his English is also the same for both sabinemoussier89 and ive:mblackstone21 account).
> 
> Just agree that you both picked bad verification method that can be easily faked, shake hands and move on. (the actual scammer does not have account on the site)


tnx for sorting out this..gogetgames should say i am sorry for his harsh attitude towards me..if he have some honor..

----------


## HI5

> tnx for sorting out this..gogetgames should say i am sorry for his harsh attitude towards me..if he have some honor..


He should, but so as you. 
Remember that you have not put required skype button into your thread which could save him the trouble of adding wrong person, same as you shouldn't agree to this method of verification, because it's easy to be forged and can be actually used as false "confirmation" to scammer's advantage.

At the end of the day both of you made a mistake and both of you had to lose something on it, be that cash, some nerves or both. Eitherway there's nothing you can do about it anymore so just shake hands and move on  :Smile:

----------

